# Need help asap



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

I new help asap trying to get back together for tomarrow, I am replacing the boot on my rhino axle for brute force and I can't get the outer joint off, please tell me some one can tell me how to do this, does it come off like the stock joints with the c clip on the end of the axle? Thanks!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Never delt with a Rhino brand axle before, but all the others I have had my hands on so far had the C clip. I just finished putting one of my Gorillas back together after changing a boot a couple hours ago. I clip the axle in my vise and use a piece of brass and a 2lb hammer and tap on the star piece in the center of the cup...usually takes a couple good licks and it pops off.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I just pulled apart my rhino axle 2 days ago to repair the boot. The end of the axle comes off just like a stock one you give it a good pull or tap it with a hammer and it'll come off.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

i have tried all last night and today and it will not budge, i mean this is a brand new axle i just put it on and road for maybe 20 minutes yesterday. i got off and saw greese coming out of the boot where something ripped it so took it off and tried to get it off just as the stock ones come off and i cant get it off i dont want to end up messing this thing up i just paid 200 dollars for a new axle and still cant ride, should i call superatv tomarrow and send it back just to get a new boot on if they even do that? i have googled this and i see a good bit of people have problems with all brands of axles doing this. :zx11pissed:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I would call them, there great to deal with and I'm sure would help you out.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

On the Honda cv you have to pop some of the balls out to get it apart it is a pain in the a$$. I do not know if it is like that or not but had the same problem talked to a friend he told me how to do it problem solved.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

haha still cant get it, i can get it to go about 1/8 inch and wont come any farther, i have tried everything, ill just give them a call tomarrow you can see where the joint has been heated around the balls, i have had my the fourwheeler tore down for about 3 months redoing every thing put stock axles in the first time after i got it all back together and broke one within 30 minutes, went and bought this one and this happens, just my luck i guess:thinking:


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Those do come apart like a stock axle, they sometimes can be a pain in the butt to get apart. We do offer if you pay shipping both ways and send the boot with it or buy one from us we will change the boot for free, and get it shipped out the same day we receive it.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks superatv I'm going to give you a call on pricing in about 15 minutes trying to have it on by the weekend


----------

